# Sage Barista Touch Grinder motor o-ring



## LewisBryan (12 mo ago)

Grinder image

Hi - we have just moved house and Barista Touch has been in storage a while. The beans still in grinder must have gone soft and the whole thing seized up and made horrible noises when first turned back in and tried to use. Thought I'd been very clever and fixed it, but then I vacuumed inside the grinder and sucked up a little rubber o-ring which I haven't been able to then find (now do not feel at all clever!).

I can see there are lots of o-rings available for sale for sage machines but can't see any that seem to go here&#8230; is there anyone that would be able to help point me in the direction of what I need?

Thanks so much!


----------



## LewisBryan (12 mo ago)

https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=DChcSEwjxpomy89z1AhUC7u0KHTsNCLEYABAoGgJkZw&ohost=www.google.com&cid=CAESVuD23fsPvU5PhZq-clwbH7WXZ25R7J1pPwXYSzIzj0iqZ3Mn0bu7PbF4yphN1gvrSIMB6ZGYfuHLX2YQ55c2i5TChKyOg6_qZe8H6VKbBmm4va2oISye&sig=AOD64_0IdRRVaH7inSPgZwXtViftRG4Cgw&ctype=5&q=&ved=2ahUKEwjcw4Gy89z1AhVHi1wKHUjMAxwQwg96BAgBEGk&adurl=

Found it! I did find it in the vacuum cleaner it had just been ruined. Not a rubber O-ring at all but in fact a felt one.


----------

